# Birthday Wishes...



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

To Elphaba - 25 today!

And Layla too????


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Happy birthday girls.


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

HaPpY BirThday's 

Pow !!

That was the Champagne opened .


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry im late, still have bangovers from MRBig Birthday  Happy Birthday Girls!!! xxxx


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Thank you

(Layla does not post on this board)

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Thank you
> 
> (Layla does not post on this board)
> 
> -


( know, but it amused me that you and her share the same birthday!)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> ( know, but it amused me that you and her share the same birthday!)


(Funnily enough I have another 3 friends who share my birthday)

(Why are we posting in brackets?)

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

{I bet that's a bit of a party then, did you get lots of diamonds from hubby?}


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> {I bet that's a bit of a party then, did you get lots of diamonds from hubby?}


(He bought me peridots whilst on hols in Sri Lanka the week before and two bananas trees! )

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

[and they say romance is dead....]


----------

